# entry permit USA



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Someone has asked me if there are any entry restricions for entry into USA for a holiday. He has heard that if you have a criminal record or drug problem you cannot get into the country, is this true.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bunty16 said:


> Someone has asked me if there are any entry restricions for entry into USA for a holiday. He has heard that if you have a criminal record or drug problem you cannot get into the country, is this true.


Yes there are. Is your friend eligible to use VWP and ESTA? If so have him go over the questions. If his country of origin requires him to get a B2 visa - it will depend on the US Consul. 
https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bunty16 said:


> Someone has asked me if there are any entry restricions for entry into USA for a holiday. He has heard that if you have a criminal record or drug problem you cannot get into the country, is this true.


Nobody has a right to enter the US except US citizens.

Criminal or drug offences may preclude use of the VWP.

Tourists who do not qualify for the VWP may apply for a B-2 visa. The visa may or may not be issued.


----------

